# BC Aquaria T-Shirt Sizing



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm thinking to get some black t-shirts made with the BCA logo on it. Small logo on the left side of the chest, and a larger logo across the back.

We'll be selling them for $25/ea, and $20 for donators. +$4 for 2XL and up.

Those of you that are interested please post here with the size(s) that you're likely to purchase. All profits accumulated will go back towards BCA for prizes, upgrades, meets, auction, etc.

Trying to see if there's interest in the community. Thanks 



> 100% Cotton preshrunk jersey. Double needle top-stitched neckline. Double stitched sleeve and waist hems. Seamless collar with taped neck and shoulders. Quarter turned body to eliminate the center crease


*MENS SIZING*

Small - W: 18" L: 28"
Medium - W: 20" L: 29"
Large - W: 22" L: 30"
XL - W: 24" L: 31"
2XL - W: 26" L: 32"

*WOMENS SIZING*

XS - W: 16" L: 23.5"
Small - W: 18" L: 25"
Medium - W: 20" L: 26"
Large - W: 22" L: 27"
XL - W: 24" L: 28"
2XL - W:26" L: 29"

*YOUTH SIZING*

XS - W:15.5" L: 19.5"
S - W: 17" L: 21.5"
M - W: 18" L: 23"
L - W: 19" L: 25"
XL - W: 20" L: 26.5"

Thanks!

BCA


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Forgot....here's the logo for those that forgot what it looks like.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am interested but the price for me is a bit to steep


----------



## arakhavan (Nov 15, 2010)

Ill take a large mens.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh in definitely in!!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Will these shirts be silk-screened or embroidered with the logo? What color would the shirts be?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the shirts are Black with a small logo on the left side of the chest, and a larger logo across the back, as stated in the first post, the logo is on the second post and they are *not* embroidered.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> the shirts are Black with a small logo on the left side of the chest, and a larger logo across the back, as stated in the first post, the logo is on the second post and they are *not* embroidered.


Well I would prefer a different color so I guess I am out on this one.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I may be able to get white shirts also. Really depends on how many people are interested. 

Leave any suggestions, color ideas, etc in this thread. And I'll see what the shirt printers say. Provided the shirts are the same type, i hope color won't make a diff. The logo is going to be blue.

The shirts will be silk screened.

Thanks


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in.I'll take one.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

mens large please


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

are the shirts union made?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool, wish I could afford it


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

In a couple paydays, I will take one black, one white - Men's Large - unless I need an XL... - I do prefer white, tho


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey i work at SanMar Canada we sell Blank Clothing t-shirts, Long sleeve Hoodies jackets

http://www.sanmarcanada.com/ ( Richmond )

let me know prices are whole sale

-Mike


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> are the shirts union made?


LOL probably not or they would be 50 bucks each :lol: .....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

They're actually priced the same as union made, which is why i asked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I would only assume they're not union made. I'm planning on getting them done locally and not outsourcing them.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I will take an XL please


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll take a medium if anyone will be coming out this way with some


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd be interested in a Men's XL. Thanks.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Men's 2xl or bigger for me


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Would be cool if could get hoodies as weather here on Alberta gets a little cool some days


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll take an XL with our logo I think white would look best IMO.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I will take a black one medium size, thanks


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll try and get something going soon. Been swamped at work. 

I'll have to figure out how to get the shirts to everyone.

Thanks for the support


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

I'd sport a tank top so I can use it for sports... XL


----------

